# The adventures of Rosebud



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello all. Rosebud is coming along great with her obedience training. She sits, lays down, comes, waits etc. Although, she doesn't heel too great when going for family walks. She pulls most of the time trying to get to the kids... How do I fix that?

This weekend we took her to a hunt test done at Whistling Wings Hunting Retriever Club. She was just an observer but we wanted to expose her to the sights and sounds. She didn't flinch at all for the shotgun fire and the duck calls were intriguing to her. We are so excited to start hunting retriever training. She seemed to be at home in the setting this weekend . I unfortunately didn't grab the camera out of the car  but here is updated pictures of her... 16wks


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh she is lovely  And it sound like she had a good weekend.

About the pullling; honestly it is normal. I practice being a tree. They only get to move forward when the lead is loose. At first it can take a while to go 10 yards but it is a lesson that lasts a lifetime - like when they are pulling to the line I stop, the back up and we move forward.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rosebud is a cutie! I think you will all have fun if you choose to persue the hunt tests, they are a blast.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hunt training is so addicting, sounds like she's going to love it. She's a cutie!


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

thank you . We might try actual hunt tests, but for now, our only goal is to have a well trained hunting companion during hunting season


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Get her on birds as soon as possible. Good looking pup!! Retrieving is a fun game play it often.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome! We love goldens doing what they love best!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

It was nice meeting your family. Rosebud was pretty relaxed hanging out at a hunt test. Poppers going off no problem.


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

HollyK, it was great meeting you! Your girl did so great at the trials. She's an inspiration to us newbies that Golden's love their "job"


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Rosebud is a cutie! 
Try Sunrise's heeling suggestion, it takes time but you'll see progress.
Glad she had fun at the test. Sounds like you're in for a fun working future together.


----------

